# iPhone 5 mount for mountain bike



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

Any suggestions?


----------



## anchskier (Feb 16, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't want to put my phone in such a vulnerable position such as mounted on a mountain bike. Too easy to hit things, get knocked off and hit the ground, fall on, etc... I would use a dedicated bike computer/GPS/etc... that is designed to be a bit more rugged than an I-phone. On top of that, it is far bigger than anything I would want sticking off my bars anyway. Just my thoughts. I know people do it, I just am not one that will.


----------



## Stump Grind (Jan 31, 2014)

+ 2 on that one. I briefly thought about it and scrapped the idea. My riding is way too spirited to mount a 500$ glass phone on my handlebar.


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm not sure a good mounted iPhone will fall off or even cause an issue. Has anyone had experience rather then why they wouldn't? The amount of technology and capability surpasses any gps or computer. Plus, it is a phone that can be tracked.


----------



## anchskier (Feb 16, 2007)

Just to clarify, I am not all that worried about a phone falling off, I am more worried about the bike falling on the phone in a fall/crash. Anything on the bars is in a pretty exposed location any time the bike ends up on the ground, thus the desire to have something a bit more durable than a cell phone. In addition to that, you have the issue of marginal battery life of a phone running a GPS function to consider if you do long rides.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I smell straw, spam, and socks.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have an ibera mount that works great. Stem or bar mount capable I mount to stem. I don't ride hard wooded single track with small drops and jumps. But I have a good quality screen protector and decent rubberized plastic case. Only bad side is when I wreck headphones get rid outta my ears. Mount is nice cause its enclosed but also good impact will pop it off. Went otb once and phone was just laying next to me unscaved in the pouch from the mount.

I wouldn't recommend it for something where its heavy rocks but really a GPS and such costs more than replacing a phone if u have insurance on it.

So take where u ride and how u ride into account, my riding is classed xc and im not comfortable on black lvl technical so places that phone would be at risk of getting broke im walking anyway.





Sent from my Nokia Stupidphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

I just received the Rokform and it is amazing.


----------



## JAvendan (Jan 27, 2013)

I am invested with lifeproof so i have their mount for the handlebars. 

Works great and very secure. 

Joel


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Serpent (Feb 12, 2014)

Curious about this as well. And for the music lovers--are you plugging headphones into the phone while it's mounted to the stem? Maybe A Bluetooth headset? Just using the speaker on the phone itself?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Hyperocity said:


> I'm not sure a good mounted iPhone will fall off or even cause an issue. Has anyone had experience rather then why they wouldn't? The amount of technology and capability surpasses any gps or computer. Plus, it is a phone that can be tracked.


If you ride enough, you will drop the computer off your bike at some point. It has happened to me with just about every computer I've owned, GPS or not. This is why when you crash, you take an inventory of your gear, to find stuff that fell off.

Not sure why you think a phone is better at being a GPS tracker than a real GPS. There are a number of reasons why phones are not as accurate. One being that there's TOO MUCH electronics crammed into their every-slimmer cases, there's less room for a GPS antenna. Not to mention all those different electronic components can generate interference with each other. I have seen some folks in years past do tests with multiple GPS receivers on their handlebars, finding that they are both less accurate when used this way. More complicated is not always better, and too many people lose sight of that sometimes. Not to mention the battery life question. Figuring out phone battery life is a complicated mess. Some phones being plenty good, and others being worthless.

If you want the most reliability, not relying on your phone as your GPS is the best option.

Sure, you can do casual tracking with your phone. But for real security, I wouldn't rely on that at all. Cell coverage is so spotty in some places I ride that phone tracking wouldn't be worth a hill of beans. The only things worth using for real security in those cases would be satellite-based messaging systems, but even those are not infallible. SPOT has a laundry list of times it hasn't worked for people. Real PLB's seem to be more reliable as they use a different satellite system, but tracking is usually not a feature (I have seen this feature start appearing on some, though). Phones can also act as a bridge for some devices. SPOT and Delorme InReach both have devices that use the phone to compose messages, transmit to the satellite communication device, and avoid the cellular coverage network. But the satellite communicators don't require the phone for basic functionality.

People like to ignore the cost of smartphones all the time. Those data plans are damn expensive. And that insurance adds up. You're paying for that new phone that you broke one way or another. Right now, the cost of the plan is the primary reason I don't own one. My dumb phone costs more than it should as it is. And even if I did own one, I would NOT be strapping it to the handlebars to ride my bike. I ride "xc", too, but I ride plenty of stuff that could easily wrench something large from its perch on my handlebars.

Don't bring the "music on the trail" discussions in here, either. That topic should just plain be verboten on this website, along with religion and politics. It never ends well.


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Nate. iPhone used is old. Where I live Ohio, you simply do not get lost. Trails are very short, maybe 10 miles at most and heavily ran. You just don't get lost where I trek. Music is important to me not so much gps but I like the healthy data I get from certain apps that take respiration and hb. I do agree with all your points but my purpose is different then you.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Life proof case on stem. Water dust and drop proof.


----------



## bikerNik (Oct 23, 2012)

*I am using my iPhone with my mountain bike....without problems*

I have been using an iPhone on my mountain bike for the last almost 3 years. In the process have taken some serious tumbles both on the road and on a trail and the phones I have used survived all of them unblemished... 
One disclaimer - the caddy I use for the phone - described in somewhat detail on my blog - has been upgraded (by me) with a stronger elastic cord to keep it really snug around my phone.

I recommend the setup -- has been working well for me.


----------



## am7 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have been using my iPhone with the topeak stem mount and included rubber protector when necessary. Lots of small spills usually it is the handlebars/pedals that get it. One bigger spill the case cracked/broke and separated from the mount. Phone unscathed. I was very fortunate and impressed at the same time I bought another. If the phone gets it one day well this is an expensive hobby. I don't want a dedicated gps unit as I do not care about accuracy at all. I just use my phone for laughs.


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

What i have found is the perfect combination. The bike mount from Rokform, otterbox defender with Rokform universal mount stuck on back of otterbox. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oilnewby (Jan 13, 2011)

Stuffed in my camelbak; no need for a mount


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

I use a dedicated mountain bike app that tracks continuous milage and stats. I also use the phone and music wirelessly all plugged into my Gloworm XS battery which keeps my phone and light powered and charged for hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyA1103 (May 2, 2014)

I share same concerns about strapping my iPhone to the bars...but can't deny the great apps/data. My solution: iPhone in the pack w/ Wahoo ant+ adapter (recording GPS, bluetooth music if so inclined...); Bontrager Node ant+ computer on the stem (just enough data on readout to care about). 

Works well for me and minimal risk damaging my phone.


----------



## Solid Orange (Mar 25, 2012)

bikerNik said:


> I have been using an iPhone on my mountain bike for the last almost 3 years. In the process have taken some serious tumbles both on the road and on a trail and the phones I have used survived all of them unblemished...
> One disclaimer - the caddy I use for the phone - described in somewhat detail on my blog - has been upgraded (by me) with a stronger elastic cord to keep it really snug around my phone.
> 
> I recommend the setup -- has been working well for me.


Do you use and otterbox on your iphone? Which version of the caddy are you using? According to the Delta website the Android specific caddy fits the iphones with otterbox shells. You setup looks slick.


----------



## imprezawd (Feb 20, 2008)

Who has tried the Quad Lock for the I-phone 5? I am leaning towards that or the Rokform. Any more updates??


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

I have the quad lock and love it...


----------



## speedylizard (Aug 20, 2014)

*no love for the brightly colored folk?*

It looks like many of these mounting systems fit the iPhone 5 and 5s, but not the 5c. Which is, of course, what I have.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

resurrecting this thread...I use the maps feather to sanity check my location and intersections. that is the primary reason I wanted it more handing than a pocket. Quad Lock looks great...but I do worry about an OTBs trip with a $1000 iPhone sticking out the front for a beating. Thoughts and experience with this mount now that is been around a while.


----------

